# What Aggregate Is Needed to Get in NUST Applied Biosciences Programme? Please Reply ASAP!!



## ash.irfan (Aug 6, 2013)

I have completed my A-levels this year my O'level equivalence is coming out to be 88.11(5 A*'s and 3A's) and my A'level equivalence is coming out to be 950/1100.I have secured 132/200 marks in NET-2.My aggregate is coming out to be 76.356%.Can I at least get in applied biosciences programme with this aggregate? And another query is what was the least aggregate required for BDS programme last year?


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

My friend got in virology with merit no 200 in Applied Biosciences and 820 in FSc couple of years back!


----------



## ManoM96 (Jul 9, 2014)

I got 80% in my NET and my overall aggregate comes out to be about 80% as well....Do I stand a chance at admission in ASAB?


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

ManoM96 said:


> I got 80% in my NET and my overall aggregate comes out to be about 80% as well....Do I stand a chance at admission in ASAB?


Yes you do. Bright Chance!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ManoM96 (Jul 9, 2014)

Ok..Thanks!!


----------

